# Watching Zoysia Grow is Painful



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok so this is excruciating...

About a month ago now I seeded Zenith Zoysia. Then I assumed Noah would show up with a warning. The rains came. Then they came again.. and again. And assuming I had wash out, I bought a smaller bag of Zenith and seeded again, over the areas that looked to be the worst.

So, today here's what I have, from best looking patches to worst:







So yes, I do feel lucky that the wash out wasn't worse. But, is there ANYTHING I can do to make it come in faster?

I'm trying to water every two hours, and not very deep still because I'm hoping there's still seed that will germinate from my second sowing. I have Celsius and Sedgehammer at my disposal, and the nutsedge and weeds (which you don't see much of in these pics) are bad in places. so is it too soon to spray?

Thanks for any/all replies.

-Andy


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

andymac7 said:


> Ok so this is excruciating...
> 
> About a month ago now I seeded Zenith Zoysia. Then I assumed Noah would show up with a warning. The rains came. Then they came again.. and again. And assuming I had wash out, I bought a smaller bag of Zenith and seeded again, over the areas that looked to be the worst.
> 
> ...


Zoyisa should have a mandatory warning label for millennials and younger. Definitely not the turf for anyone who grew up with a smart phone!

All jokes aside, I feel your pain... I've been waiting on a patch of Meyer to fill in some bare areas this whole growing season... definitely tests your patience and commitment but I keep reminding myself in the long run it will be worth it. With Zenith you always have the option of putting down more seed as needed. I think in most cases, barring sod, zoysia is at best a 2 year project for full establishment so you just have to give yourself a reasonable expectation level for this first year.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ok, thanks @critterdude311.

I'm technically BARELY a millenial, being born in '81, but trust me, I don't think like one! Lol. I am focusing on what will be and I know it's gonna look great. I'm just wondering if there's any fertilizer I could put down to give it a little boost? And as eluded to, can I go ahead and apply a light amount of Celsius or Sedgehammer?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Wait a bit on the Celsius. Sedgehammer is ok to use now. So is Quinclorac, So is Quicksilver for broadleaf weeds. With warm season grass germinating from seed, I like a 1-1-1 ratio fertilizer


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Wait a bit on the Celsius. Sedgehammer is ok to use now. So is Quinclorac, So is Quicksilver for broadleaf weeds. With warm season grass germinating from seed, I like a 1-1-1 ratio fertilizer


Awesome @Greendoc thanks! My estimation for Celsius was maybe July 15. Think I'm good then?

And it will be a relief to not have to walk around with a trimmer trying to snip off the nutsedge like a surgeon.

I do have a manual push reel, but when I tried that I slipped and made a small rut, disturbing the seedbed, so I'm waiting on that.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You might be. Best thing I can tell you is to push the Zoysia you have gotten to emerge. 0.25 lb of N per 14 days as a 1-1-1 ratio fertilizer.


----------



## hefegrass (Mar 20, 2019)

i personally wouldnt use celsius at all..even with a full lush lawn of zoysia,. Sedgehammer or certainty is fine and the zoysia doesnt react at all to it. celsius on the other hand is quite harsh, will yellow the lawn and stunt the growth. Unless you have a bunch of weeds i dont think its worth the damage it causes.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

It looks like you are trying to seed on top of mulch. Those wood chips gotta affect germination rate somewhat, and are probably going to steal some N as they break down. I'd say it's looking pretty good.


----------



## Sigstaton (May 22, 2018)

My impatience is killing me too. Plugged empire zoysia mid may.


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

My Zoysia seed is not much farther along. Yep it's painfully slow. I pull weeds regularly. I mowed for the first time last weekend even though it's very sparse. It was getting long. The only thing I've put on it is Quinclorac after reading a study from a university on using herbicides on newly emerged zoysia. Unfortunately it didn't touch most of the barnyard grass because it was in the wrong stage of growth. I've decided to just pull weeds every once and while. Tupersan can be used after seeding for preemergent control but it's expensive.

I have Celsius but I know it'll stunt the growth some. I'd rather let it grow to the max and pull weeds with how slow it's going.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I'm hesitant to use Celsius again. I'm pretty sure it was the cause of wiping out my centipede. My front yard was dominated by mostly poa this year and the centipede didn't look like it was going to recover. I tore it all up and layed empire and this stuff is growing like crazy. I read it was a slow grower, but I have to cut at least twice a week and it reminds me of the st. aug I had at my old house.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone, it's much appreciated!

It looks like patience will be #1. I can update as it goes along.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm surprised by the negative comments about Celsius. I've read multiple positive comments actually, how it has all but alleviated weeds and suppressed cool season grass. I've had good success with it in the front yard, which I'm trying to convert over to Yukon bermuda. I have noticed on the bermuda that it temporarily yellows the tips, but it recovers very quickly. I use the high rate of nearly a teaspoon per gallon and apply about 12 gal/15k sq ft.

So anyway, I do have some Ortho Weed B Gon I snatched from Lowe's. It's 6.42% 2,4-D, 2.13% Quinclorac and .6% Dicamba. Note: while putting in pavers this past weekend (super fun job), I noticed I in fact had some zoysia seed that was still in seedling stage, and possibly still in germination. So.. again, @Greendoc or anyone else, when would you recommend applying this to my zoysia? (or do you at all?)


----------



## WDE46 (Mar 11, 2019)

It's on the label:

Seeded Zoysiagrass:This product may be applied to zoysiagrass up to 90 days prior to seeding without a significantreducti on in zo ys iagrass stand. For newly es tablished stands of zo ys iagrass, do not apply th is product for at least 3weeks after germinati on asinjury may result


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

andymac7 said:


> It's 6.42% 2,4-D...
> 
> So.. again, Greendoc or anyone else, when would you recommend applying this to my zoysia? (or do you at all?)


Label says 90 days, and the 2,4-D says not if temps are above 85°.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

:thumbup:

I did read the label but didn't see the part about 90 days, my bad. Thanks.


----------

